# vibration issue



## 06maxima (Nov 26, 2015)

hi, heres my problem, I have a 06 maxima 3.5sl automatic I get a vibration in steering wheel that comes and goes, more noticeable at hiway speed and when accelerating to hiway speed, I replaced rack n pinion, tires, motor and trans mounts, had the trans issue that was repaired (valve body ) shifts fine now, oh the car has 131k miles, I don't get any wheel wobble when applying brakes and on occasion I can hear a popping sound on passenger side when stopping and accelerating, again not all the time. any ideas, love the car but this is driving me insane


----------

